
Pyinfra v0.2 - Fizzadar
https://github.com/Fizzadar/pyinfra/releases/tag/v0.2
======
dozzie
I would say that something is off with documentation. I skimmed it, starting
with "getting started", and I still don't know where does it fit. Given how it
operates, I _guess_ that it tries to replace Ansible or Salt instead of aiming
at CFEngine or Puppet (or maybe something different), but that's just a guess,
not something I read or deduced.

~~~
Fizzadar
Thank you - this is immensely helpful; I will be updating the docs in the
coming days to make this more clear.

